# setting up a website?



## mattvillano (Mar 17, 2004)

I've been thinking of setting up an online portfolio (it seems a hell of a lot easier) Just something basic that shows like 10-20 images.  Does anyone have any tips on how to go about doing this?  What are some good cheap or even free web hosting sites?


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 18, 2004)

These two links should help.

This is freeware photo gallery creation software: http://www.datadosen.se/jalbum/
Here's an example of what it can do: http://www.anti-rejection.com/photography/print/2/

This will help you find hosting:
http://www.tophosts.com/

Any questions?


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 18, 2004)

www.netfirms.com will give you 25mb free

no pop up ads, just their banner at the top of your pages


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 18, 2004)

There's an online user gallery here, but there is really only two ways to get on it. The first would be to participate and win in the monthly photo challenge or to bribe chase, I mean donate to the forum.


----------



## ahuguley (Apr 21, 2004)

I use this gallery for my web site;

http://gallery.sourceforge.net


----------



## Thrill00 (May 23, 2004)

you could try Deviantart.  It's more of a community though, rather than a portfolio.  You do get some exposure on it though.


----------

